# Favorite Car



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Thought with allthe talk about Cars and chassis everyone could have a bit of fun and answer a few questions maybe share some pics...

1. What is your favorite Production car and Why? ( Tyrrell Candy F1 AFX, I like the colors, shape and design of this car always have.)

2. What is your favorite Production Chassis.. ( Mine is the Gplus by AFX. reason its the one that was prominent when I raced as a teenager so I understand it to tune etc the best. I also find it very easy to make go fast fast..lol)

3. Favorite Auto Sport tough one F1 when its not being contested by a bunch of no talents like this year love the Prototypes on the big long fast twisty tracks.

4. Favorite CAR movie.. Easy pick for me.. the Car because it kills the most obnoxious character and is pretty darn funny.. meep meep meep.. ( BTW the Ford Taurus sounds just like it in a none air horn sort of way...

Lastly welcome all the new guys! good to see fresh blood on the board. Now I must also say I miss all the old guys used to post a lot.. lets get back to hobby fun!

Coach


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

1. there are so many, but if I had to keep one car it would be the afx blue/green magna traction pinto..........it was one of the first cars me and my brother got from our cousin, and that started the whole racing thing, now I have about 950 cars total.
2. original tjet with skinny stock tires, the most fun to race, at least for me and my friends.
3.suprise, i hate all sports except football. love to play most, but watch, only football.
4. Christine


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

1. Tomy red/white Denso Toyota GTP. Awesome good looks and slammed to the track. Perfect cover for a hot G3 chassis. 

2. Original, and still the best, Aurora A/FX. Restored my faith in Aurora after the overhyped and underperforming TuffOnes sterno substitute led me to TycoPros and Riggens. It took me 20 years to "accept" the Magnatraction but I've finally come around. 

3. CanAm is my all time favorite form of motor racing. Followed closely by TransAm. I like 'Am.

4. Favorite car movie would be, probably, Bullitt. Hot Mustang, hot Charger, need I say more?


----------



## jeauxcwails (Jun 13, 2000)

1. Aurora Torino - just 'cause.
2. Tjet
3. World of Outlaws
4. LeMans


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*My turn*

1. I've always loved the Ferrari 312 PB - also very fond of the afx Roadrunners and the McLauren XLRs

2. Magna-Traction has always been my favorite chassis although I also like the original AFX chassis. T-jets are fun too. 

3. I Love just about all racing, my favorite sport to watch is college football (it has so much tradition and real rivalries, plus the tailgating is as good as it gets) - I'll watch just about any college game, but I'm partial to the local state team. 

4. Dirty Mary Crazy Larry - This is pretty much a moron movie as far as dialogue, but the chase scenes and the 1969 Dodge Charger RT just made me fall in love with this flick. 

(The famous getaway car featured in the film is a 1969 Dodge Charger R/T with a 440 cubic inch V-8 engine. For muscle car buffs, the color of the Charger is "Limelight" yellow (actually, a fluorescent yellow-green). The black stripe on the side of the car is NOT a "factory" racing stripe (rather one painted on by the crew), and the wheels are classic "American Racing" brand wheels.)

Pickeringtondad


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

1-My cream color Lola GT tjet, cause it was in the set I got for Xmas in the 60s.
2-Tyco HP7, cheap, simple and just enough slide.
3-Friday nights Bomber Figure-8 at the local track.
4-Hiway to Hell


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1 - Tyco Superbirds & JL '69 Chargers
2 - 440x2's
3 - Nascar
4 - Cannonball Run, Grand Prix, Lemans, Dukes of Hazzard, 
Moonshine Runner, the list can go on... :thumbsup:


Wes


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Summer is almost finished here, so I'm back a little more in hobby 

1 - To run, probably the Tyco Mercedes C111 and the AFX Porsche 917K
1 - Best looking car is always the latest I've bought, but I love the Tyco Chapparal 2G and the AFX Ferrari 312 PB

2 - Magnatraction

3 - Every motorized sport please me... and because I'm european, I like watching soccer too

4 - Vanishing Point, Mad Max 1, Bullitt and one lesser known, Ronin (not totally a car movie, but it had some of the best chase sequences i've ever seen)


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

1. Aurora AFX Roadrunner
2. AFX & AFX MTs
3. Football  
4. American Grafitti


 rr


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Farorite car? No one favorite..........

Chassis.........Afx Magnatractions

Not big into autosports, but will watch occasionally.

Car Movie? Transformers the Movie


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

ooops!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

1 '57 yellow Vette convertable.

2. Pancake motor chassis, AFX,T-jet, JL copies...

3. Football, followed closely by Nascar

4. Used Cars... That's too %4#*&[email protected] High!


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

1. afx Roadrunner. Old blue #43. 2. AFX Magnatraction followed closely by original AFX. 3. American Lemans Series. 4. Hollywood Knights. Great cars, great music, and funny as heck. Dave.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Red/White/Blue AFX Javelin

Afx Magnatraction/JL Xtraction

Nostalgic Drag Racing

The Movie "HotRod" With the old primered supercharged Willys coupe in it.

Way cool movie!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

green cheetah tjet

I'm new to slots so any chassis is good to me.

drag racing

it's a tie between the '66 Batmobile, Munsters coach and the Drag-U-La and any 41 or 33 Willys


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

1. tjet Hot Rods. Becauce of all the ones I destroyed back in the day...
2. 440x2. Plenty of bodies to choose from and cheap enough for everyone to race.
3. NASCAR. But I'll watch any racing instead of doing yard work.
4. Death Race 2000. Points for spectators.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

1. Favorite car--probably the yellow Aurora '67 Galaxie 500 XL, just because I have memories of wanting one from a hobby store display case. Closely followed by the Aurora '67 Camaro and the Aurora Torino.

2. Favorite chassis--Aurora Tjet. It's a nostalgia thing, even though by my calculations I was about 3 when Aurora put the last Tjet chassis under Ice Cream Trucks to get rid of them.

3. Favorite motorsport... does slot car racing count? I don't follow motorsports much, but I laughed my tail off when I read an article about figure-8 school bus racing in Bithlo, Florida. Google it, it's funny. I also went to a tractor pull a couple weeks ago for the first time, but that's a whole other story...

4. Favorite car movie: American Graffiti, hands down. "Your name is Colette Call? Are you French, Operator?" rofl... Followed by Two-Lane Blacktop, Vanishing Point, and Gumball Rally. Got 'em all on DVD.

and yeah, welcome to the new guys!

--rick


----------



## jeauxcwails (Jun 13, 2000)

Hmmm. I wouldn't have expected such a show of affection for the Magnatraction chassis.
Subsequent to Indiana HOPRA outlawing extra magnet cars in a meeting after the 11/25/72 race in the Heiser Ford Dealership in Elwood, Indiana, where Tom Bowman (originator of extra magnets) won, and I placed with extra magnet cars, I knew I had to start scheming.
Took me about 2 weeks to come up with cutting out the bottom of the AFX chassis, and dropping the motor magnets down. Wasn't as good as the extra magnets, but was good enough to make Aurora change their dies.
Ron Esterline


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

1. Favorite cars - to run, my green Aurora hot rod roadster, runs as well as anything I have, and has since 1966. Favorites that pose more than run are the Tuff Ones Ford GT 40 in Gulf colors and Penske Camaro, and an AFX Datsun 240Z.

2. T jet - if there were a place to race anywhere near I'd like to try something a little newer....

3. On TV, F1 or anything run at Watkins Glen, even those monstrously heavy stock cars. However, watching anything in person or participating in some capacity beats TV hands down. I drove 400 miles one way to bleed brakes and take tire temps on a '70's Datsun twice this year so far, and look forward to doing it again. The best TV is the SCCA Runoffs,run in about 6 weeks, rebroadcast on Speed.

4. Movies I need to watch again: Grand Prix with James Garner, Le Mans (DVD in my computer bag), Hollywood Knights (?) if I can find it. It's a Mad, Mad, Mad Mad World, kind of an early 60's comedy all star movie, has tons of cars, chases, wrecks and highway scenes.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

1. AFX tractor trailers

2. AFX non M/T

3. Nascar

4. Bullit, Dirty Mary Crazy Larry, California Kid


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, I'm about as green as they come, but I have to get into this....

1. I really like my silver FF Nissan Skyline.

2. I know SG+'s give me less fits than the XT's do...but that's because of the driver!  Other than that....I need more experience before choosing in this category.

3. Motorsports? Nascar (season tickets at Bristol and Atlanta...WooHoo!!). Other sports? Soccer (I was all Big 8 in college...which tells you how long ago I was in college, heh), then Nebraska football (my cousin played there).

4. Movie? Ronin really _was_ a good show for chases....but I have to say that the Fast & Furious movies are fun to watch. There is one that I will have to rent when it comes out though....Save me Tom Cruise, save me!!!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

1. Aurora Ford Torino
2. Tjet chassis
3. Favorite racing to watch - Rally stuff. Those guys are amazing, nothing routine.
4. Elvis's Spin Out - awesome cars. Grand Prix and Bullitt.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Fav production cars

Tyco Catch me and Gotch funny cars with the tilt up bodies
Tyco Roughrider Gremlin
AFX Production Vette
AFX Gplus INDY Special
AFX 55 BEL AIR

favorite "car" movies: Winning, Spinout, Fast and Furious, Fireball 500...
all quite dopey...all loads of fun.


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi all ! :wave: 

1) favourite car : Tomy Toyota 88C Minolta (and all of the Tomy GTP field)

2) favourite chassis : Tomy turbo (same sensations as 1/32° brass free-class slot car ,for 15$..)

3) favourite motorsport : All of them (but love canam , transam , 80's IMSA)+ downhill ski + bobsleigh + rollercoasters :tongue: 

4) favourite movies : Le Mans , Fast company (dragsters) , some music too ? OK : The Flamin' groovies , The ramones , Iggy Pop... :thumbsup:


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

1. Favourite car: Cant choose, toss up between the AFX Camaro(early model),Corvette Prod A, and the AFX Roadrunner
2.Chassis? The old G-Plus, or the new X-Traction - not the first run, with warped gears, but the ones in the F&F lot.
3. Dont watch motor sports. AUssie motor sports is boring since the early 80's
4. Two lane Blacktop( finally got it on video)Mad Max 1


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

1. Favorite car: T-jet Torino
2. Chassis: Tough one, I loved the magna-tractions but have grown very attached to 440x2
3. Motor Sports: Vintage-Can Am, Current-anything with wheels
4. Favorite movie: LeMans... but followed closely by Gran Prix and Winning


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Apparently a blue Tomy Turbo GTP Porsche (auction item 300029574555) is right up there in someone's list of favorites. It went for $133.50. Golly...


----------

